# Miniature Shih Poos



## Reble (Mar 3, 2009)

Phea Phea had 7 puppies! Black and whites and 4 brindles.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 3, 2009)

Awww... they are so precious and cute,



Phea Phea is so pretty. Phea and KaJ sure would have some beautiful little puppies together.....I think Phea Phea needs to come and meet KaJ.






CONGRATS on a healthy , happy litter.

Corinne


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Mar 3, 2009)

What size is the poodle??

Duh! I'm thinking it's a mini poodle??


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Mar 3, 2009)

Very cute Mary. Is the poodle a miniature?


----------



## Reble (Mar 3, 2009)

Filipowicz Farm said:


> Very cute Mary. Is the poodle a miniature?


Yes miniature, she looks big standing there, but she is 13-14" tall at her shoulder

Yes KaJ would make nice babies.

I have a couple of breeders that are going to let me know when they

have a Toy male parti colour.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow~~ she does look big up against the door. KaJ is a standard..



and about 10"s taller then she is...


----------



## RockinSMiniature (Mar 4, 2009)

Aww.. They are cute.. .

My grandmother used to be a breeder for 20 years of AKC poodles... (miniature)

She have blacks and reds and white.. 

Have fun with the puppies!!...


----------

